# cracking sound while streaming netflix



## footracer1983 (Jun 23, 2011)

I just tried netflix since I got bionic and I am hearing a crackling sound from the speaker, it does not do it with any other audio just netflx.... Anyone else having issue???


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I did not notice it until I held my phone to my ear but it was there. I tested google music and it was not there.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Soapinmouth (Jun 21, 2011)

i noticed this on skype video chat, i hear its on the attrix too


----------



## ericatomars23 (Jun 21, 2011)

I just finished watching a Netflix movie off my Bionic. I was using my Beat headphones the tour and it sounded great. I've had no problems and last night i was blasting Pandora also with my Beats and I didn't have any problems.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Pretty sure it's only Netflix or Skype and only with the internal speaker. I had the same issue trying to watch a movie yesterday without headphones.


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

I get the crackle with voice turn by turn navigation as well.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## je2345 (Aug 16, 2011)

I get that sound also in Netflix


----------



## Spazzymz (Jul 15, 2011)

Same here. only notuced it on netflix, YouTube sounded fine.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------

